# Annual Ryegrass and mystery clump?



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

I have 2 different weeds I need help identifying and hopefully treating. I've spent several hours now researching this forum and other .edu sites trying to educate myself.

Quick background: I completed a new construction full yard seed late last August, primarily KBG with some PRG. This was supposedly a high quality seed mix from a local seed supplier. Our property was previously farm land many years ago and most of the top soil I used is native for what it matters.

The first up I believe (and hope...) is annual ryegrass. This is fairly evenly spread throughout most of the yard and is quite apparent as it's popping up quicker than my turf grass. I would estimate 1 every 10-15', not terrible but concerning.









My biggest reasoning that it's annual ryegrass and not quack are the clasping auricles along without any rhizomes in the roots. The base and leaf tips are also a purple tinge. I'm a complete noob though.

Second, I have a small area near the edge of my property with a handful of these thick bladed clumps. I noticed it has some cut blades from last year as I have yet to mow.





Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

I have ZERO experience in the weed dept. It's my first real year with a yard (new construction reno in Fall) so I can't offer much advice in how to rid yourself of this. BUT I feel like we have the same scenario. About a month ago when my yard was trying to wake up I had what I think is the same stuff throughout the yard. I posted a few of these pics and some guys said Annual Rye...

Since then, most has either died off or been taken over by the PRG. Visually speaking. It's still there in some of my thinner spots (duh, PRG) but I think because you are in Michigan, you may notice in a few weeks it will somewhat go away for you. That said, it doesn't truly go away so I'm not sure how to kill it ha. I just hope once your grass really wakes up it will look way better. Mine has done a total 180 since last month - I was not a happy camper after it looking so great in the fall! Hope together maybe we can crush this stuff!


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks for the message @npompei!

The picture of your yard looks extremely similar to what I'm assuming is annual ryegrass in mine.

It makes sense that you're not seeing it as much now and I may be overly paranoid at this point. I'm really hoping that it's not quack grass mostly as that sounds like a nightmare. I believe there are some selective herbicides for annual ryegrass if needed. My yard really needs to fill in more this season as well which should hopefully help to prevent weeds. I did however already throw down some prodiamine this spring.

Not a great picture but if you look closely you can see the taller weeds poking up and mocking me. 



Keep me posted on your yard, looking great so far!


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Any heavy hitters care to take a stab at it?

@g-man @Ware @pennstater2005

Thank you all!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Rojas727 it looks like quack. Just paint the leaves with round up.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

ROJ_3030 said:


> Thanks for the message @npompei!
> 
> The picture of your yard looks extremely similar to what I'm assuming is annual ryegrass in mine.
> 
> ...


Oh you're welcome @ROJ_3030 not that I helped at all ha. Like @g-man said, and others have said, painting them with roundup may be the best way to get rid of them. Like you, I have a lot. It certainly won't be fun at all and will take forever but I'm home now all the time so, why not?! Ha.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

@g-man Out of pure interest to learn, could you elaborate on your reasoning for being quack?

I don't see any rhizomes in the root system. I dug up several more today and carefully washed the roots clean to inspect. They appear to be finely fibrous. Could the rhizomes be hard to see this early in the season?

If this is annual ryegrass, the obvious question is where did it come from? Possibly low grade seed mix? Contamination from the hydro seeding contracter? Just posing some hypothetical questions.

Would there be any harm in blanket spraying something like Dimension to see if it has any effect on this?

Thanks again!


----------

